# The Bosun's Watch - merged threads



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

For some inexplicable reason The Bosun's Watch has gone off-line. As I've been unable to get any response from the web host (who seems to have moved across the pond) I'm considering pulling the plug on them and migrating the site to another provider.

As you will appreciate, this takes some time to achieve with negotiations, migration and activation of the site taking the lion's share of the minutes.

However, I'll do my best to get back on line as soon as possible.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi, lilguy, hope you are successfull very soon. tre' bon site for all us fleeties and home grown sea urchins


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks NHP651

Working on it.


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*The Bosun's Watch (Updated)*

After long negotiations (Fuelled by a drop or two of Captain Morgan) I can say that The Bosun's Watch has been successfully transferred to a new host. All links should work OK but strange things can happen and, after 5 hours of uploading files and configuring nameservers, I'd be surprised if there wasn't a glitch or two.

If you come across any problems please let me know as I have restored the email addresses.


----------

